# Let's play a game...



## Jeff_C

What Suunto are you wearing RIGHT NOW?

Here's the game... your Suunto must show at least the same date as your post! 

Have fun!


----------



## ejunge

Orange vector but I am on my phone right now!

Edit: as promised, I am uploading photos- as a Bonus, I am rocking my Suunto Tee!


----------



## Jeff_C

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## cb400bill

Here is my Terra.


----------



## uabWatch

My new M5


----------



## notwired

My 2 years old Core EES showing day - month and 24h time notation


----------



## ModestGP




----------



## Jeff_C

Seems to be an Elementum kind of day.

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene_A

Been lurking this wonderful forum for a while and decided to make my first post.

While in the office.


----------



## Jeff_C

Gene_A said:


> Been lurking this wonderful forum for a while and decided to make my first post.
> 
> While in the office.


Nice! Welcome to the forum.

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene_A

Jeff_C said:


> Nice! Welcome to the forum.


Thanks, Jeff!


----------



## Jeff_C

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## ejunge

I am noticing that you are pretty good at this game, Jeff...

Okay then, Let me throw in a little X10 action...


----------



## zwolf

I also want to play. 
Here is mine.
Sorry for bad quality. Picture is made with my mobile


----------



## Jeff_C

Very cool! Im wearing a Hamilton right now, but working from home... so we may still get one from me today!


----------



## gatorfan

Crummy cell phone pic, cloudy day...

[URL="http://







[/URL]


----------



## uabWatch

Until I pull the trigger on a Core All Black - I'm wearing my M5.


----------



## ejunge

Going with a Core Alu today.. I currently have it on the Alu Bracelet, but I think that I may need the Orange Elastomer Strap

Jeff- You know that you want one...


----------



## Jeff_C

Indeed! Very cool!


----------



## uabWatch

Second watch of the day . Just got this in the mail today- so I had to slap it on....

In other news- I just placed my order for the Core All Black. Hoping it arrives on Friday.


----------



## sauveteur

my


----------



## ejunge

Going Old School today. Rocking my Metron from 2000










And My other Suunto Shirt


----------



## ModestGP




----------



## dmc-01

Terra All Black!!!


----------



## uabWatch

My Core All Black has arrived!

Got the basic settings set. Can't wait to figure out all the other cool stuff!


----------



## Jeff_C

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## mig_celestino

Core Extreme Edition Red saying HIYA!


----------



## ejunge

Nice! I love my extreme red, haven't worn it in a week or so, it needs to get some love...


----------



## ejunge

Terra on Brown Leather...


----------



## Jeff_C

ejunge said:


> Terra on Brown Leather...


I really like the Elementum leather straps... GREAT quality. SO thick!


----------



## mig_celestino

giving the regatta some much needed wrist time


----------



## Adam S

My new Observer.


----------



## uabWatch

First day wearing my Core to work (went casual today due to weather).


----------



## Jeff_C

Very nice!


----------



## ejunge

That's Okay... I wore my "Dress" Core...

I freakin' LOVE this thing!!!


----------



## zwolf

Lets play it again....

My X10


----------



## Jeff_C

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## LJUSMC

Jeff_C said:


> What Suunto are you wearing RIGHT NOW?
> 
> Here's the game... your Suunto must show at least the same date as your post!
> 
> Have fun!


----------



## senus

My 2 week old core alu black.


----------



## cb400bill

My X3-hr


----------



## Mystro

A Core Alu landed on my wrist.


----------



## sauveteur

Suunto on duty


----------



## uabWatch

Yellow vector after work.

Just snagged a foliage green negative display off eBay for $99. Hopefully its been scratched a bit so i can wear it without fear


----------



## Jeff_C

Ive always wanted a green one! NICE price!


----------



## uabWatch

Foliage Green Vector has arrived. Its amazing what a little toothpaste can do to polish and clean things up. The crystal looks 1000x better. Exactly what I was looking for- a mildly used negative display to wear while working (playing) outside.


----------



## cb400bill




----------



## Jeff_C

Nice... Sorry guys, I got a new G Shock and havent worn anything else in a week LOL.


----------



## AirborneLady

Is this the new red model?


----------



## dmc-01

My new Ventus w/negative display on the black leather strap.


----------



## Jeff_C

VVVVEEEERRRYYY nice!


----------



## ModestGP

Nice!!
Wearing my Ventus today! Well, been wearing Suunto's all the week!
Sorry for the crappy cell phone picture...


----------



## DaveS66

Here's my Vector just after I changed the battery today


----------



## cageracer




----------



## dmc-01

White Ventus, with grey strap.


----------



## Jeff_C

Very nice!!


----------



## Sackett

New here. wore the suunto half the day today


----------



## Jeff_C

Nice! Nice Citizen too... i have one of the originals with the white dial.


----------



## uabWatch

Find myself wearing this one all the time.


----------



## Jeff_C

REALLY like the green... and the Khaki... 

I neeeeed a khaki Vector... or a cool reggata.


----------



## senus

Had my khaki vector on today. It's looking pretty sad compared to some of the nice looking vectors in this thread.


----------



## Jeff_C

Oh yeah... I LOVE IT! Khaki goodness...


----------



## dmc-01

All Black Terra with black Aqua strap.


----------



## Jeff_C

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## dmc-01

Finally! It's been a while since Jeff wore a Suunto and contributed to this thread ;-)

I go through periods when I wear some of my G-Shocks for a few weeks, giving my Elementums a break.

A couple of weeks ago I received three new Suunto straps, so I've been wearing my two Ventii and Terra recently.


----------



## Jeff_C

Yeah, I got that GW 3000 BB and thats all I wore for about 2 weeks!


----------



## uabWatch

Sporting the Core All Black today. (close your eyes ejunge) 

Can you tell we've had some storms come through.


----------



## Jeff_C

I dodged them all night. They slipped just south or north.  Rough night though.


----------



## Bosox




----------



## jh4un117




----------



## notwired




----------



## Jeff_C

Wait just a minute here... That looks like that Suunto is outside doing something adventurous... Get back inside and take care of your watch !

Nice pic! (I love that model).


----------



## notwired

Back inside safe @ desk level


----------



## Jeff_C

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff_C

New to me... I love it!

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## Reef_Fix

A vector I bought used. Complete with a few new scratches from a day of rock climbing.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff_C

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## Barwin

Here it is... 

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Sensation Z710e met Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff_C

OOOh very nice!


----------



## or_watching

My X6 doesn't like to "play," but sometimes I have to assert control over it.


----------



## Jeff_C

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## uabWatch

Thanks to a great deal from fellow member reef_fix, I have completed my Vector collection with this White negative display.


----------



## Jeff_C

Outstanding!!!

Is that an HR model?


----------



## uabWatch

Jeff_C said:


> Outstanding!!!
> 
> Is that an HR model?


No- would have been nice - but way more expensive... Was/is a negative disp version of the white vector HR produced?

I'll have to make due with the other two HR watches I have in the collection.


----------



## Hamilton113

Took my new (to me) All Black Core out on a little hike today. I am continually impressed by the accuracy of this watch!


----------



## Thevenin

Have something for 76ers :-d


----------



## Jeff_C

Nice photo!


----------



## cobrapa

Hmm, like the Philly 76ers? Or some other 76ers? :-s

Nice shot.


----------



## pjc3

At work.


----------



## Reef_Fix

uabWatch said:


> Thanks to a great deal from fellow member reef_fix, I have completed my Vector collection with this White negative display.
> 
> View attachment 693576


I miss that one already! Hopefully I love my new pathfinder (WHERE ARE YOU MAIL CARRIER!!!) that should be arriving today as much as that vector.


----------



## Jeff_C

:beer:

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## Thevenin

Love my C O R E b-)









Cheers ;-)|>


----------



## Jeff_C

Nice!



Thevenin said:


> Love my C O R E b-)
> 
> View attachment 741877
> 
> 
> Cheers ;-)|>


Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## ssenator00

My Core Alu Alu (had to get it off my wrist to take a nice pic lol) and my t1c waiting the display protector to finally assemble with webbing strap!


----------



## gerasimov

Hi all,

This is what I have in me now, since I am quite away from home.


----------



## Streeter

My new Core Alu Deep Black 







Jason


----------



## Jeff_C

About to cut my dead grass. :screwy::banghead:

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff_C

Sometimes I forget how much I like this watch!

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## uabWatch

Jeff_C said:


> Sometimes I forget how much I like this watch!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


Nice - Had mine on over the weekend. Its funny how small - yet heavy it feels after wearing Vectors all the time.


----------



## SoonerChris

7/11 day. Get ya a free slurpee at 7-Eleven.


----------



## Jeff_C

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## martowl

Damn hard to get the watch and background in focus at the same time.


----------



## Jeff_C

This one is just different enough from my X Lander to make it fun. I've been wearing this one for a few days.

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## Thevenin

Jeff, that is on my bucket list |>


----------



## Jeff_C

Great watch, nice shot and groovy tunes! You win!


----------



## davehb2001

Just got this a couple of days ago and it hasn't left my wrist yet. I had a Vector and didn't really like it due to the easily scratched face. I believe the core will do a lot better in that apsect. I also like the auto setting for alti&baro along with the storm alarm. I've also had Casio a PAW 1300 and a PAW 1500 which were nowhere near as accurate. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## grinning

This today (and everyday day for the last couple weeks or so).


----------



## Wldct69

Just picked it up yesterday!


----------



## supergeten

Core mostly, the elementum for the weekends


----------



## tombell

my new Core Regular black


----------



## pjc3

Beautiful spring day .... went for a 16km trail run with the Ambit following my every move!


----------



## ModestGP

My new Ambit!!


----------



## Jeff_C

Vector goodness on a cold windy day! 

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike or Break

with my T1C on a sunny but windy Mountainbike-ride (switched from HR into time mode because of the thread rules )








back home i changed to my beloved Vector HR!
(the Heartrate measurement on the Vector is sometimes wrong so i use the older T1C for sports)


----------



## Jeff_C

Hmm My Vector HR does pretty darn good. 

My HR is the white version!


----------



## Mike or Break

Jeff_C said:


> Hmm My Vector HR does pretty darn good.
> 
> My HR is the white version!


sometimes it shows a maximum HR 210 in the statistics after easy biking/running.
maybe i give the vector's HR mode a second chance...
though it was a hard decision for me between white and black version ;-)


----------



## Jeff_C

Everyone remembers their first...  

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike or Break

Finally i got a CORE! (glacier gray)
it will replace the Vector HR as my every-day watch!


----------



## Jeff_C

Fresh battery in my Ventus! 

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## LabRat56

Core Blue Crush- less than a day old and I love it
.


----------



## Jeff_C

Drizzly day in Ga. :beer:

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## bullcrew

My core extreme edition SILVER with negative display
The bezel had a polish mark through the clear ano from sitting around so I sanded it out and polished it.
Looks better all the same.


----------



## anto1980

bullcrew said:


> My core extreme edition SILVER with negative display
> The bezel had a polish mark through the clear ano from sitting around so I sanded it out and polished it.
> Looks better all the same.


AMAZING!!!


----------



## bullcrew

Just finished polishing it, you can see me and the Droid taking the pic as well as my registration card in the visor above...


----------



## mondoshawan

and my new Ambit:








should have wiped up that dust on bezel before taking that picture&#8230;


----------



## or_watching

Look! It's Ambit's first Christmas!







​


----------



## srwilson

Merry Christmas!


----------



## bobogu

or_watching said:


> Look! It's Ambit's first Christmas!
> View attachment 914900
> ​


beautiful


----------



## DonKroko

Hello!
Let me welcome all of You, and join to the game with my new Suunto Ambit!


----------



## ghostman




----------



## Jeff_C

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk 2


----------



## marcoszam

My best to all,
Marcos


----------



## marcoszam

Jeff_C said:


> Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


Sam Adams, one of my favorites!

Cheers,
Marcos


----------



## Barwin

Threesome... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rem_




----------



## uabWatch

Anyone notice anything different about this Vector?


----------



## Jeff_C

Well, its a Vector HR with a COOL green case!

The only HR Vectors I know are black or white. Doing some modding are we?


----------



## uabWatch

Jeff_C said:


> Well, its a Vector HR with a COOL green case!
> 
> The only HR Vectors I know are black or white. Doing some modding are we?


Yup. I picked up an all black HR off ebay last week and swapped the bezels. The foliage green is my favorite Vector (I have 5 Vectors now - ugh ). I wear it most of the time when not at work. One reason I like it is because its pretty well beat-up already so I can be carefree when wearing it. I've been wanting an HR for some time.


----------



## or_watching

Hi.
Look what just came in the mail, complements of Tiina in Vantaa.

_"On the Fourteenth Day of Christmas, Tiina gave to me... a Cherry Red Core Al-ti"_

OK, this must be the 87,000th Core photo, but hey, it's my first!
All I had to do was a 6-month long Suunto survey!

I like it, super light. Sunrise/Sunset, yea. Depth-o-meter, Underwater yea.

Keep or Sell?, Keep or Sell? Definitely keep for now.
Red isn't really my color, but Black wasn't a choice. Will have to wait and see if I get drunk and sacrilegiously pull out the old Sharpie.


----------



## Barwin

Nice isn't it? Got one as well.... Just fill in 6 forms... I'm gonna keep mine for sure! You just can't have enough Suunto's!


----------



## Jeff_C

Ventus love.

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmc-01

I match you with my evening Ventus ;-)

View attachment 995942


----------



## saunterer

My local weather station said something about high pressure moving in.... Core agrees with their forecast. 

View attachment 996504


----------



## Jeff_C

:beer:

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeff_C

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MagnumIP

View attachment 1012216


----------



## Jeff_C

Oh my goodness!!! VERY VERY cool. Nice to see you posting my friend!


----------



## Jeff_C

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ModestGP




----------



## MagnumIP

http://


----------



## MagnumIP

Changed my mind, going with this one today :-d


----------



## Reedster

I wanna play, here's my new Regular Black. My favorite by far after struggling with all of the neg displays.
View attachment 1019960


----------



## Jeff_C

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk 2


----------



## forestfortrees




----------



## pirate1110

Sent from the Abyss


----------



## wovivi01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff_C

Vector! 

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arq4001

Me and my Suunto Ambit!!


----------



## byasini

Here is my Ambit with my new Salomon sky 45 bag.



















Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmc-01

Bike riding with my Suunto Ventus (w/standard black Elementum rubber strap):


----------



## wovivi01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff_C

I love the LG Core.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wovivi01

Experimenting with the flat strap...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pjc3




----------



## or_watching




----------



## bowesmana

Now that's just rubbing it in! I guess you purposely set it to show the battery % :-d


----------



## pjc3

bowesmana said:


> Now that's just rubbing it in! I guess you purposely set it to show the battery % :-d


A fellow I travel with was in "need" of an Ambit. It was just when the rumours of Ambit2 hit. We made a deal and I have a new Ambit2 and he has a fully functional Ambit. We are both happy.


----------



## bowesmana

pjc3 said:


> A fellow I travel with was in "need" of an Ambit. It was just when the rumours of Ambit2 hit. We made a deal and I have a new Ambit2 and he has a fully functional Ambit. We are both happy.


Does your fellow traveler "need" another Ambit, as I would surely be able to help him so he could be even happier? Then I could speak to the good folk at HTA and add my own pic.


----------



## twelveone

New Ambit2 S 



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeff_C

My old friend.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeff_C

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aradan

my new core red crush!!! Oh yeah......


----------



## Sir McKey

My old trusted friend, that never disappointed me


----------



## eeun

Ambit 1.5 Black b-)


----------



## pjc3

You just need to stay on the bike so not to scratch this one!


----------



## eeun

pjc3 said:


> You just need to stay on the bike so not to scratch this one!


Ha ha. You are of course correct.


----------



## bowesmana

pjc3 said:


> You just need to stay on the bike so not to scratch this one!


Even better if the bike is indoors and has big stabilisers


----------



## eeun

bowesmana said:


> Even better if the bike is indoors and has big stabilisers


Oi, that enough. :rodekaart I've done over 500 miles this year so far and only 1 crash. Didn't even hurt myself or my Ambit that time!


----------



## eeun

Sir McKey said:


> My old trusted friend, that never disappointed me
> View attachment 1078487


Forgive the ignorance but which model is this?


----------



## pjc3

eeun said:


> Forgive the ignorance but which model is this?


X6M I believe. I have tried to chase one down but hard to come by.


----------



## Sir McKey

It´s my X6 HRM. I bought for running through the bushes and finding home when finnished the run. Was with compass, baro and heartrate. Fine watch!


----------



## RuneR

denmark


----------



## Jeff_C

My girl snapped this pic of me... snapping a pic of my coffee for facebook LOL. You cant read the date on my Suunto, but its from this morning LOL.


----------



## shania176

Enjoying the night with my new Ambit 2S


----------



## Skijeti

bowesmana said:


> Even better if the bike is indoors and has big stabilisers





pjc3 said:


> You just need to stay on the bike so not to scratch this one!


Maybe this will help, sorry eeun i couldn't resist


----------



## Jeff_C

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eeun

Skijeti said:


> Maybe this will help, sorry eeun i couldn't resist
> View attachment 1089639


And how will I attach them to my Ambit or is it something else for Ambit2 owners that wont fit the obsolete model!

Oh and you can stop the piss taking right now!


----------



## Jeff_C

A little geocache fun!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eeun

b-) :-!

My new baby!


----------



## Jeff_C

My old baby lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## marcoszam

Hitting the bed with this, which is going to be my Saturday watch.









Cheers 2 all,
Marcos


----------



## Marrow

Hi, Russia Caucas Dombai yesterday


----------



## Jeff_C

Wearing the Yachtsman while in a class today.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bruceames

pjc3 said:


> X6M I believe. I have tried to chase one down but hard to come by.


I just bought one new off ebay, sent directly from Finland. It's an X6 HRM, just a beautiful watch. 

Since this thread is about pics, I'll take one when I get home and edit this post.

Edit: tried to take a pic with my smartphone and upload it, but it looked like crap. Guess I suck at this game.


----------



## Sobul

Tenerife - Teide volcano and geocache Acid Raind in 3443 m, August 2013


----------



## Jeff_C

Good morning sunshine

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wovivi01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## wovivi01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## bowesmana

Looking out over Jerusalem Bay, north of Sydney from the single track route to Taffy's Rock.









See here for info about the track and see here for the move


----------



## tommy_h1

So, this is my 1st post after following the forum since i got my Ambit.
Today my brandnew Core flew in and i just have to share my joy with everyone...

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Jeff_C

NICE!


----------



## Jeff_C

"Walk me out in the morning dew my honey..."

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeff_C

Love the Vector...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## angelr15

Suunto core out on a nice late summer day.


----------



## eeun

Here my new baby


----------



## Shocked

Still a great watch...


----------



## Jeff_C

Cause I "needed" another lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## angelr15

New band from Crownandbuckle


----------



## iapyx

Netherlands....


----------



## tommy_h1

Vector from 2005...

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Jeff_C

I love the Vector. I "need" a khaki one.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skijeti

Enjoying the last days of summer


----------



## bowesmana

3 days mountain running training in the Australian Alps in Victoria with Matt Cooper









Last run was a 10km, 1000m climb up Mt Buffalo and 10k back down. Spectacular views!


----------



## pjc3

bowesmana said:


> 3 days mountain running training .....


Razorback Run coming up?


----------



## arhuaco

bowesmana said:


> 3 days mountain running training in the Australian Alps in Victoria with Matt Cooper
> 
> Last run was a 10km, 1000m climb up Mt Buffalo and 10k back down. Spectacular views!


Nice. You running Buffalo Stampede next year? 
Should be a great event. I'm looking forward to all that climbing


----------



## bowesmana

pjc3 said:


> Razorback Run coming up?


Mmm, not sure - would be great, I heard the 68k is actually 74 this year due to flood damage, but I might just work on B2H for January, what about you?


----------



## bowesmana

arhuaco said:


> Nice. You running Buffalo Stampede next year?
> Should be a great event. I'm looking forward to all that climbing


After last weekend, I'll probably will do the 75k - nearly 5,000m! Spoke to Sean Greenhill, who was in Bright at the weekend - got excited. You doing 42 or 75?

Mt Buffalo is a great profile


----------



## arhuaco

bowesmana said:


> Spoke to Sean Greenhill, who was in Bright at the weekend - got excited. You doing 42 or 75?


The 75km. Will head down in January to check out the course.


----------



## pjc3

bowesmana said:


> Mmm, not sure - would be great, I heard the 68k is actually 74 this year due to flood damage, but I might just work on B2H for January, what about you?


Kaweka Mountain Marathon | it's all about altitude


----------



## Jeff_C

Back in the office jammin to some Widespread Panic and thinking about weekend plans!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cipherdias

Core all black

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rebnats

Core with new strap









Sent from my iPad


----------



## Jeff_C

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeff_C

Cool and gloomy in Georgia today 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## micahpop

Have had my Core for a couple of months but haven't worn it that much. Need to get outside more...


----------



## tommy_h1

Got myself this beauty and loving it!
In the shop i heard that a black steel strap "could" be available in 2014...


----------



## estongpuruntong

Core Brushed steel with military strap...









Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff_C

Merry Christmas Suunto Fans!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FeralWoodsman




----------



## LAN

I'll play too!

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk


----------



## LAN

Just driving around NYC...

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## LAN

Perhaps, I got the 'wrong watch on, but it looks really good! I love this one! |>|>


----------



## KillaSkill

wife has the Core Classic so I picked up an Original Ambit.


----------



## LAN

Got the car all cleared after the 'Hercules' snow, then made it to dinner --


----------



## Jeff_C

Yellow Vector on Velcro

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## antjama

my Regatta


----------



## Jeff_C

I've always liked the blue button Regatta!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## antjama

I was living in Finland for two years and that was my last purchase on the airport when leaving the country for good


----------



## LAN

Yeah! I like that little blue button. 
The watch matches the Yamaha colors. Although nothing to do with motorbikes except that FIAT sponsored Yamaha Factory racing in MotoGp. Also Fiat produced a car called Fiat Regata. Valentino Rossi wore a Suunto Regatta while racing for Fiat sponsored Yamaha M1 motorcycle. He loves boats and racing, thus Regatta. He is Italian and there's an Italian event called 'Regata delle Antiche Repubbliche Marinare'
Most of all, He loves Suunto

b-)

• Elementum
• X-Lander
• Regatta

Anyone make use of the Regatta's functions?



Jeff_C said:


> I've always liked the blue button Regatta!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LAN

Today's Suunto; getting some cardio...


----------



## FeralWoodsman

Back after a nice ride


----------



## Raza

How'd I do?


----------



## LAN

30cm of snow today.
I've been wearing this more often since I got the new straps. Really nice and light weight. Love this Core |>


----------



## wangallan

time to change that battery.. lol! (sorry a bit late post )


----------



## Digitalspit

My new and first abc watch.

Sent from my iPhone in New Orleans.


----------



## wangallan

Nice watch digitalspit 

Sent from my LT26w using Tapatalk


----------



## bowesmana

Australia Day - A loop of the 10 highest peaks in Australia - did 12 just in case we missed one









































Move is here


----------



## John44

My Suunto Yachtsman 2004 model

I Love the Yachtsman's nautical theme, blue green coloured dial, the fixed alternate negative positive increments (the inner circle) around the dial is taken straight from the 'scale' on nautical navigation charts.


----------



## Jeff_C

John44 said:


> My Suunto Yachtsman 2004 model
> 
> View attachment 1369538


Wow... don't see many of these. Nice!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John44

Thanks Jeff_C much appreciated. I've just sent the Yachtsman off to Suunto for a service - replacement bezel. (see the chunks taken out of it at 8 O'clock/240 degrees)

I Love the Yachtsman's nautical theme, blue green coloured dial, the fixed alternate negative positive increments (the inner circle) around the dial is taken straight from the 'scale' on nautical navigation charts.


----------



## NickAG

I'm new to the Suunto Forum. I just purchased my first Suunto ABC timepiece. I purchased the Vector XBlack and so far I love it. The watch is super light weight and comfortable on the wrist. Unlike other 50MM watch cases, the Vector does not look or feel overwhelming on the wrist. I love the functionality of the piece and the barometer seems to be spot on without me providing a reference. I have not yet had the opportunity to properly set the altimeter and compass, but I am sure I will get to that when I am out of the city limits of NYC.


----------



## or_watching

Textbook.

20mb baro drop in winter = snow.


----------



## wangallan

My Vector 

Sent from my LT26w using Tapatalk


----------



## Statius

My new Ambit2.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wydim

arq4001 said:


> Me and my Suunto Ambit!!


is this the Nevado de Toluca Volcano near Mexico ?


----------



## arq4001

wydim said:


> is this the Nevado de Toluca Volcano near Mexico ?


Yes!!!


----------



## wovivi01

My LG...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wydim

arq4001 said:


> Yes!!!


haahhahah that's nice !! I've been there in 2010 ! it's the color of the ground, the trails and the lake that cued me


----------



## raducanmihai

My T6d, reading this forum. In a few days, a Suunto Ambit 2!


----------



## raducanmihai

And a few days later.... drum rolls.... ta da! A brand new Suunto Ambit 2.


----------



## ModestGP

My 16 months old Suunto Ambit 1.


----------



## John44

My newly serviced 2004 Suunto Yachtsman - LIKE A NEW WATCH! Now fitted with uprated X-Lander 'military type' pushers! (I asked Suunto to change them from the standard Yachtsman pushers and they did!) Also new: bezel, upper case, battery, strap. Water pressure tested and returned from Finland within 10 days! All for just £90.17 (€110.23 EUR) Including tracked collection and return postage. Thank you Suunto Service Team - You're the best!


----------



## Mudman001

Wearing my newest arrival. My Core Regular Black. I got it for a really really awesome price. It is sooooo much more legible than my Core All Black. I can still see the time in a room that only has a nightlight on without hitting the light button. I have tons of digital watches. I have to say this is the most clear and legible displays of ANY of them. I can say already this one is going to get tons of wrist time.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff_C

Old school baby...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeff_C

Rainy day Advisor

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marrow

John44 said:


> My newly serviced 2004 Suunto Yachtsman - LIKE A NEW WATCH! Now fitted with uprated X-Lander 'military type' pushers! (I asked Suunto to change them from the standard Yachtsman pushers and they did!) Also new: bezel, upper case, battery, strap. Water pressure tested and returned from Finland within 10 days! All for just £90.17 (€110.23 EUR) Including tracked collection and return postage. Thank you Suunto Service Team - You're the best!
> 
> View attachment 1397495


Incredible service


----------



## Jeff_C

The old battered Y&B

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Reedster

Pos Face X-Lander...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff_C

Ugg sitting in a software class today 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Enzomx

Very old Ambit with everyday wear and tear, also with some army training abuse, which is most visible on the wrist band... Didn't think it would break like this...


----------



## arq4001

My Ambit in action!!


----------



## rrtx2007

Spartan on my nice bremont strap!



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff_C

Great picture!


----------



## Jeff_C

Newest addition

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeff_C

Rainy day in Georgia!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wovivi01

Went with green today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff_C

Fly fishing Core.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HCB




----------



## skinnie

Today on the walk to Piramida Maribor


----------



## cptdean

Two days old!


----------



## 5DogsAU

Just got her last week!


----------



## FeralWoodsman




----------



## Jeff_C

All this Elementum talk...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pjc3

Likewise.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_h1

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff_C

Chillin








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## FeralWoodsman




----------



## skinnie




----------



## Jeff_C

Today's Vector








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## PatjeB

May 20 on my Terra (with custom strap)


----------



## skinnie

National park Croatia



















Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## MiklosR

Plitvice lakes?


----------



## skinnie

MiklosR said:


> Plitvice lakes?


Yes 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff_C

New Vector on the way... Core till then!








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## eeun

2 for the price of 1! Core brushed steel and Ambit2 black


----------



## Jeff_C

The khaki is new to me! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff_C

The khaki is new to me. 








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thevenin

this thread lives on! 



















bistro suunto


----------



## pa7a7oz

Envoyé depuis mon Nexus 4 avec Tapatalk


----------



## Mike or Break




----------



## JorgeT

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaskarmen

Next to sierra nevada,granada Spain

Enviado desde mi iPhone usando Tapatalk - ahora gratis!!


----------



## skinnie

@velika planina kamnik Slovenia









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff_C

A little khaki action today!








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff_C

An old favorite...








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaskarmen

Ambit 2 black,starting summer here in Spain

Enviado desde mi iPhone usando Tapatalk - ahora gratis!!


----------



## or_watching

+/- 50 feet.







~25 miles & 5800 ft vertical.

MySuunto now tells me it's time for a nap.


----------



## LAN

Time for the Yamaha to come out of hibernation.









[email protected]~ # TapaTalk


----------



## Laynee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laynee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeralWoodsman

Laynee said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We're watch-mates. Fine choice of wristwear.


----------



## Laynee

Hahaha watch-mates !  cool.. I liked blue over red and black.. But i tend to buy black strap or some nylon strap for diving  and one for skiing


----------



## ridgeline

I'll play along:


----------



## Marrow

While I`m waiting my Core Sahara Yellow


----------



## Vagabond66

ridgeline said:


> I'll play along:


What kind of strap is that, ridgeline?


----------



## ridgeline

It's a Toscana 24mm strap, I found it on amazon. It's held up pretty well for the price, I've had it for about a year and a half. Here's the link, this isn't the exact same one, but it's the same size and style: http://www.amazon.com/Panerai-24mm-...617&sr=1-125&keywords=24mm+Toscana+watch+band


----------



## FeralWoodsman

ridgeline said:


> I'll play along:


That band looks great!


----------



## hishammsm

My turn, Ambit2 Black HR !


----------



## Jeff_C

Really pleased with this addition. And I like the leather!


----------



## eeun




----------



## tommy_h1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eeun

Just arrived this morning!


----------



## reloaderguy

New strap on the old workhorse.


----------



## Jeff_C

I can't seem to pry this one off my wrist.


----------



## Pasco

A short time lurkers first post. I started collecting Suuntos a couple of months ago, after being infected by Jeff_C passion for them. Thanks a bunch! (Seriously, thank you!) 

On my arm today is a pre-loved S-lander I picked up last month. Love the amber display.


----------



## Jeff_C

Ooooh blacked out ninja goodness


----------



## Guarionex

Altimax 8/6/

Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk


----------



## skinnie

Not the happiest moment/picture. 
A fall with bike...


----------



## Pasco

The latest addition to my little collection. I find the military strap extremely comfortable and have zero problems wearing it 24/7.


----------



## bj_key2003

More blacked out ninja goodness... lol


----------



## Pasco

Okidoki folks. Jumpin on the blacked out ninja train..


----------



## PatjeB

Still loving my Core All Black. Ideal for a day at the swimming pool


----------



## Jeff_C

PatjeB said:


> Still loving my Core All Black. Ideal for a day at the swimming pool


Like a blacked out ninja at a pool! Lol


----------



## ChuckMiller




----------



## 2 die 4

What???



ChuckMiller said:


>


How, where???
Do tell!

Edit: I thought it was a Brushed Steel, but it looked kinda strange. I didn't realize it was an all Whit version!
Very cool anyway.


----------



## Pasco

DHL just dropped this puppy on me. My first positive Core and I like it (a lot). Got It brand new (serial starts with 1352) from fitnessdigital, and the delivery was both free and extremly quick (sent from Spain to Sweden). Placed my order on sunday and got it tuesday morning. I'm a happy camper all week! 

I thought the light green Core was discontinued in 2012 and that I was going to get one thats been on a shelf for a couple of years, but as It seems Suunto made them at least until december last year.


----------



## Jeff_C

Bam...


----------



## jadocs




----------



## Pasco

It's Vector Saturday..


----------



## Jeff_C

Classic Vector goodness


----------



## outboost




----------



## pjc3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike or Break

New (used) vector:


----------



## mondoshawan

i'm hooked

new (unweared) Core Alu


----------



## Jeff_C

You guys are making me want to wear my elementum!


----------



## jadocs

You guys are making me want my deep black core back. (I sent it in for service for a backlight issue).


----------



## tommy_h1

Suunto Ambit 3 Peak


----------



## MiklosR

Early morning dilemma.  Okay, not that early...


----------



## Durigan

From Brazil...


----------



## Marrow

. My Sahara on the beach

Sent form iPhone


----------



## felipefuda

Got it yesterday.

sent from my razr hd


----------



## Jeff_C

Mmmm XLander goodness.


----------



## LAN

I have the 'Mi' version, but something about that bare aluminum case.... I like.


----------



## androidjuergen99

me and my new ambit3 sport


----------



## skinnie

It will be a good week ;p


----------



## MiklosR

Afterrun activity.  Have a nice weekend guys.


----------



## Pasco

Lazy Saturday but the S-lander stays on. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## LAN

This! 










[email protected]~ # TapaTalk


----------



## ModestGP

Mountain biking with the Ambit1 and the X10 as a backup.


----------



## Fedor_Sumkin

today jorney

Sent form iPhone


----------



## pjc3

Yesterday was rest day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosma

Suunto Ambit2 S


----------



## fortcollinswatchguy

Vector on a heavy 5 ring black on black. I also sanded down the adapters a touch on each side so I could use the extra black screws I had for my all black core instead of the silver ones.










Seiko monster
Hamilton field khaki auto 
Pag 240
And a whole handful of g's!


----------



## ModestGP




----------



## ModestGP




----------



## Artivis

Ambit3 Peak getting wet


----------



## arq4001

Jungfraujoch.Swiss. Top of the Europe. 3571m. 
64% oxigen.


----------



## ModestGP

Suunto Elementum Terra


----------



## tommy_h1

my new beauty just arrived...


----------



## Pasco

Been rocking my X-lander for a couple of weeks. Switched straps with my S-lander and I like the looks of it.


----------



## eeun

Opps....... couldn't help myself! It's rather light compared to my Ambit2 Sapphire and Core BS, even the 'Terra' seems a little heavy in comparison.


----------



## Jeff_C

Core working hard...


----------



## fortcollinswatchguy

Finally got my all black core back from suunto. Mode button wasnt responding all the time. So they threw me a new unit! Great customer service!


----------



## Pasco

Transplanted the guts of my S-lander to a X-Lander military case. Instant Spartan!


----------



## antjama

bought in Finland in 2007


----------



## zaskarmen

Muddy mountain bike ride,in Malaga Spain

Enviado desde mi iPhone usando Tapatalk - ahora gratis!!


----------



## zaskarmen

At Veleta peak in sierra nevada,Spain

Enviado desde mi iPhone usando Tapatalk - ahora gratis!!


----------



## Laynee

@kopaonik Serbia










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Garda

We have storm coming ...


----------



## Durigan

New core from Brazil..


----------



## LAN

'Connect everything and empower everyone'










.::[Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk]::.


----------



## wovivi01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff_C




----------



## airfly.ch

Thank you Santa 😉


----------



## skinnie

Guess my bicycle has superpowers now...


----------



## arq4001

My Ambit: Alt 4829 mts and 55% Oxigen Level.
Skyrace Iztaccihuatl. México.


----------



## Pasco

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## LAN

Hello ineapple:


----------



## livethird




----------



## jagemyr

X-Lander black edition nr 2663

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaskarmen

A hard weekend!

Enviado desde mi iPhone usando Tapatalk - ahora gratis!!


----------



## skinnie

Ambit 2 Sapphire on a timex handlebar support


----------



## northernlight




----------



## skinnie

A good morning to go ride bike


----------



## ModestGP




----------



## ModestGP




----------



## ModestGP




----------



## Tony L




----------



## ModestGP




----------



## ModestGP




----------



## zaskarmen

Driving back home after a long mountain biking day!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_h1

Elementum Terra on it's new Engineer II steel strap


----------



## Phoenixatdawn

Just got back from a short run. Still testing the watch out. Very happy with it so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GenjiG

Got the titanium Observer a couple of years ago but still love it!


----------



## ModestGP




----------



## Sobul

Lowest pressure in our region since 2005


----------



## svendrickx

Use it for diving, as back up DC in the weekend and wear it as watch during the week. I really like it a lot.


----------



## hokavan

Buying a kumquat for Lunar new year holiday, learning a new word, too


----------



## ModestGP




----------



## ModestGP




----------



## raducanmihai

From Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ModestGP




----------



## stekern

My black Core sporting a tan leather strap ;-)


----------



## Barwin

Brand new Ambit3 peak sapphire...


----------



## raducanmihai

Brand new, just unboxed (Ambit 3 Peak Sapphire).


----------



## johnyx

my also brand new ambit3 peak


----------



## skinnie

Suunto Ambit 2 Sapphire


----------



## Jeff_C

Advisor in the office today.


----------



## Pasco

Spartan Sunday. Love this thing.


----------



## zaskarmen

A hard race in andalucia!!!









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ModestGP




----------



## ModestGP

Again...


----------



## zaskarmen

Training for the next mtb race

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## raducanmihai

Just finished a few hours ago a trail race.








From Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


----------



## skinnie

A new company for the Ambit 2 Sapphire, a Core Regular Black =)


----------



## Sergio69

Another Core Regular Black!









Inviato dal mio GT-I9505G utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## pessta

with my suunto ambit silver


----------



## randb




----------



## pjc3

Mt Warning?


----------



## ModestGP




----------



## TS149




----------



## DaveDaffe

Ambit 2


----------



## ViperGuy




----------



## ritch67

My old X9 and new Core All Black.


----------



## ritch67

WTF?Air leak? :-(


----------



## peacemaker885

Most likely from the bezel. The bezel isn't solid so there's quite a big space for air in between its crest and the body.



ritch67 said:


> WTF?Air leak? :-(


----------



## ritch67

peacemaker885:Thank you. Relieved me


----------



## MiklosR




----------



## Mike or Break

Vector did a good job at downhill mountainbiking...


----------



## ModestGP




----------



## dkyacht

A3 Peak Black, only had it about a week but I love it.









Dave


----------



## ModestGP

Started with the Ambit, then switched to the Seiko Sportura


----------



## ModestGP

Again, starting the day with the Suunto Ambit and later changing to the Gulfmaster


----------



## ModestGP

These two in different moments of the day.


----------



## dkyacht

MG Designs said:


> These two in different moments of the day.
> View attachment 5386786


What's the contraption the watches are sitting on? Kinda looks like a motorcycle carb.....

Dave


----------



## ModestGP

dkyacht said:


> What's the contraption the watches are sitting on? Kinda looks like a motorcycle carb.....
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave,

It's a 2 stroke 125cc cylinder body of a GP KTM.


----------



## ModestGP




----------



## ModestGP




----------



## ModestGP




----------



## Mbaulfinger

MG, nice watch collection and some great pics! 2 posts back you have a pathfinder, a Suunto, and a third watch. What watch is it? Thanks


----------



## MadAri

Mbaulfinger said:


> MG, nice watch collection and some great pics! 2 posts back you have a pathfinder, a Suunto, and a third watch. What watch is it? Thanks


I think is Citizen aqualand, i have 20th anniversary version of that watch. Its my scubadiving backupcomputer.


----------



## ModestGP

Mbaulfinger said:


> MG, nice watch collection and some great pics! 2 posts back you have a pathfinder, a Suunto, and a third watch. What watch is it? Thanks


Thanks Mbaulfinger!
It's a Citizen Aqualand anniversary. Don't remember the model number.


----------



## ModestGP




----------



## ModestGP




----------



## tommy_h1

Nice watch collection, have you got other Suuntos aswell?


----------



## Fullers1845

New to the world of Suunto with a Core Ultimate Black. So far, I'm in love.


----------



## ModestGP

tommy_h1 said:


> Nice watch collection, have you got other Suuntos aswell?


Sure, I'm a Suunto fan since I bought the X6 back in the year 2000:


----------



## ModestGP




----------



## ModestGP




----------



## Marrow

You blow my mind... Excellent collection 


Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## ModestGP

Thanks!


----------



## ModestGP

05/10/2015


----------



## ModestGP

Today Elementum Ventus


----------



## ModestGP

Elementum Terra


----------



## ModestGP

Core


----------



## Mike or Break

my new Ambit 3 Peak black HR b-)


----------



## ModestGP

Ambit 3 Peak Sapphire


----------



## ModestGP

Ambit 3 again.


----------



## ModestGP

........


----------



## ModestGP

Again and again....


----------



## Christhompson17

My beat up Core that goes all over the world. Most reliable watch for the field.


----------



## ModestGP

G-Shock GW-3500B & Suunto Ambit3


----------



## ModestGP

Suunto Ambit3 & Citizen Promaster SST


----------



## ModestGP

Sorry, but I can't take it off...


----------



## ModestGP

Ambit for Mountain-biking & Hamilton X-Wind for working.


----------



## pjc3

In its natural habitat!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ModestGP

Busy day today.
Suunto Ambit 3 for the Crossfit WOD.
Casio PRW-2500 for surfing.
Seiko Sportura for working.


----------



## ModestGP

Crossfit with the Suunto and work with the Orange Monster.


----------



## Matteeboy

Ambit3 Peak Nepal edition; just arrived.
Replaced a 2 lost last week!!

Now on charge...


----------



## ModestGP

Today's choice


----------



## ModestGP




----------



## ModestGP

Here I am again!


----------



## ModestGP

Rainy Monday.


----------



## Marrow

MG Designs said:


> Here I am again!


What engine you has broke? 

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## ModestGP




----------



## ModestGP




----------



## zaskarmen

At Chivas Valley in Peruvian Andes

Enviado desde mi iPhone usando Tapatalk - ahora gratis!!


----------



## ModestGP




----------



## Suunto fan

Well, its been a while for me. I found this in the drawer yesterday so its still on my wrist this morning. Vector in foilage green...


----------



## zaskarmen

Macchu picchu exploring at Inca trail

Enviado desde mi iPhone usando Tapatalk - ahora gratis!!


----------



## ModestGP




----------



## zaskarmen

61% of oxygen at Titikaka(4000msnm) lake in Bolivia

Enviado desde mi iPhone usando Tapatalk - ahora gratis!!


----------



## Jeff_C




----------



## Tom Earthborn

Another happy Suunto Core owner


----------



## zaskarmen

https://www.movescount.com/moves/move83746388















At death road in La Paz,Bolivia


----------



## saridis

Recovery period now, performance drops accordingly.....


----------



## zaskarmen

Ay Chacaltaya mountain,La Paz,Bolivia

Enviado desde mi iPhone usando Tapatalk - ahora gratis!!


----------



## Jeff_C

Football Saturday with my pup on the sofa. I changed the batteries in 3 or 4 of my Suuntos yesterday and my Advisor ended up on my wrist...


----------



## skinnie

Mountain biking
Suunto Ambit 2 Sapphire


----------



## skinnie

New addition to the collection : vector xblack


----------



## skinnie

Vector xblack 
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1450050236131.jpg


----------



## Jeff_C

Ambit 2


----------



## LAN

Yes, I walk around with them at the same time 

[email protected]# ~ Tapatalk


----------



## powboyz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bdk

Terra on nato strap


----------



## zaskarmen

Havin some hikes at Argentinian Patagonia

Btw loooot of cores,vectors and ambits here(even a traverse)

Enviado desde mi iPhone usando Tapatalk - ahora gratis!!


----------



## ricky508

My ol XLander...


----------



## ModestGP




----------



## hasto092

My Ambit3 Sapphire Peak


----------



## andyahs




----------



## Ivo P

Who else still wears his Ambit 1?


----------



## Marrow

I still wear my vector.

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## tfa

on of the most iconic design styles of whole ambit line in my opinion!


----------



## tfa

it get's character with each bump and scratch!


----------



## ModestGP




----------



## pjc3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ModestGP




----------



## Jeff_C

Sorry the date isn't showing... but here is a nice shot of sunrise at the airfield.


----------



## ModestGP




----------



## razoraggie

My new Core; a splurge after a week TDY.


----------



## Infusion




----------



## Matisa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ModestGP




----------



## ModestGP




----------



## ScottFree

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Pirk

Just bought this used Ambit3 Peak. Upgraded from an Ambit3 Run so it was quite easy to get used to . I was planning to replace the strap with a blue Silicone one, but I kinda like the standard strap. The strap surface does not stick to your jacket or sweather the same way the silikone one did. So I will wait and see if looks will beat comfort


----------



## Jeff_C

Not a bad afternoon!


----------



## ModestGP




----------



## skinnie




----------



## Pirk

Cheating a bit since this was on Saturday, but a nice shot of med testing the altimeter on my Ambit3 Peak on Strandafjellet.


----------



## ScottFree

Old Suunto, New Strap










Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## ModestGP




----------



## ModestGP




----------



## Jeff_C

Ambit in the beautiful North Georgia mountains...


----------



## SouLTrain88

Suunto Vector Orange for today &#55357;&#56898;


----------



## SouLTrain88

View attachment 8006210
Suunto Vector Orange for today 


----------



## Jeff_C

Khaki Vector in the morning sun...


----------



## Jeff_C




----------



## Erik Ditzler

My Traverse Alpha


----------



## Jeff_C

NPS Park Ranger?


----------



## Marrow

Jeff_C said:


> NPS Park Ranger?


What dies it mean?


----------



## Jeff_C

Marrow said:


> What dies it mean?


Eriks hat looks like part of the uniform worn by the US National Park Rangers... the hat band knot and distinctive hat looks familiar. I was asking if that's the case.


----------



## Marrow

Oh. Thank You!


Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Erik Ditzler

Jeff_C said:


> Eriks hat looks like part of the uniform worn by the US National Park Rangers... the hat band knot and distinctive hat looks familiar. I was asking if that's the case.


You are correct! I am a Park Ranger at Arkansas Post National Memorial.


----------



## Jeff_C

Erik Ditzler said:


> You are correct! I am a Park Ranger at Arkansas Post National Memorial.


Outstanding! Very cool indeed! I remember as a kid having a Ranger explain parts of his uniform.


----------



## skinnie

Hope it replaces my luck today ;p job interview!


----------



## sabba




----------



## sabba

Recently added the Spartan to my "old school" Suunto collection and the gold-colored display is a nice change from the usual negative or positive display.


----------



## boofhead123

My recently aquired ambit3 peak sapphire. nice upgrade from an ambit2 sapphire (have 2 of those)


----------



## skinnie




----------



## sabba

Military Foliage Green Vector today.


----------



## sabba

Not sure why both pics showed up on post...


----------



## Jeff_C

At work with the Advisor


----------



## sabba

Yellow Suunto Vector today


----------



## sabba




----------



## sabba




----------



## sabba




----------



## Jeff_C

My old friend


----------



## sabba

The first Vector I purchased, and still my favorite.


----------



## Pirk

Finally got my Ambit3 Peak Blue Sapphire band so I could pimp up my Peak Ginger Runner style!


----------



## sabba

Vector XBlack today


----------



## sabba




----------



## Marrow

In my dreams... 


Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## sabba

Red Vector today


----------



## zaskarmen

At veleta peak,sierra nevada,Spain

Enviado desde mi iPhone usando Tapatalk - ahora gratis!!


----------



## sabba




----------



## Guarionex

Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk


----------



## sabba

Orange Vector today


----------



## newtonfb

Hike


----------



## Ivo P

So long awaited, wanted this watch since my Core time 6-7 years ago.

Now it is vintage but soo cool. 
Decided that I will wait with the Spartan till there is truly navigation Spartan out there.


----------



## Sxgt

Suunto Core


----------



## sabba




----------



## Ivo P

Cool colors in the bright sun, huh, never seen such but cool.


----------



## LAN

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## selcukusta33

Lenovo P1a42 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## selcukusta33

/20161230/f8741cb90aa2688b006f2833fe479246.jpg

Lenovo P1a42 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## LAN

Happy New Year










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike or Break

New Strap for my core glacier grey!
I hope the silicone strap will last longer then the previous standard black and light black ones...


----------



## Furball




----------



## skinnie

One was not enough...


----------



## Guarionex

Shall it be considered vintage? Here's my X9 still kicking









Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewMY

Ambit 3 Sport


----------



## Guarionex

Pair of X9's.


----------



## Incompass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Speed

Today...


----------



## Pesti13nce

Suunto Spartan Sport Baro









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcel Eff




----------



## Marrow

Friday...

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## maximalek




----------



## LAN

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmoy

Suunto 9 Baro black on an orange Dive 1 strap. Pic from this morning while heading to the gym with the boss lady


----------



## zvojan




----------



## Austin1983

Core


----------



## Ivan_Ivanusic




----------



## cmoy

S9 Baro at Delicate Arch 😬


----------



## Mr. Speed

I can’t pick which one to wear. Both have served me well over the years.


----------



## skinnie

New addition to the collection, an Xlander Just want to add a red Altimax with red strap


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## Lowpeak

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Piper

I need to bust my Core out again!!! Thanks for the motivation!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## skinnie

New buddy









Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## hasto092

Literally just in now from the Post.

My 13th Suunto and the model I have wanted for so long.

20200612_111946 by Gavin Hastings, on Flickr


----------



## Daddy Pig

Good evening,

Monday, June 15th 2020

Vector yellow, negative display.

Tschüss


----------



## Marrow

Last holiday, got some trail Cheget mountain.









Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------

